
JScreenFix – Repair stuck pixels - justhw
http://www.jscreenfix.com/
======
eugenekolo2

                                                                       .

~~~
sturmeh
Sorry, that's like 50 pixels on my Retina display.

------
msandford
What a clever idea! My very first thought was "bullshit!" when I saw the title
on HN but after my actual brain had a real chance to think about it I
immediately reversed course.

It's cool to think that an interpreted language running in a browser can
actually fix hardware, for a certain definition of fix.

~~~
vacri
Sometimes you can clear a stuck pixel with a gentle massage - just don't use
too much force. Doesn't work if there's a sheet of glass in front of the
screen, of course.

Usually when I get a new screen, the first thing I'll do is check it out with
a pure screen of each of red, blue, and green, which tends to show up stuck
subpixels.

~~~
agumonkey
It did manage to modify the pixel states, but not in a stable way. A few of
them went back to fully-lit.

------
supermatou
Has anyone actually repaired their screen with it? For me, it just didn't
work; after four hours or so, I simply gave up. (Sony LCD screen, really high-
quality, a few stuck pixels in a specific area)

~~~
shadeless
Are they stuck or dead pixels? My understanding is that if a pixel always
appears black, it's "dead" and there's no help with that.

I got few pixels unstuck by using similar apps and massaging the screen, but
recently I got one black pixel which doesn't react to anything.

~~~
piyush_soni
Yes, mine are a few black pixels (Lenovo laptop screen). Didn't work for that.

------
userbinator
I'd like to see some evidence for that ">60% success rate". Programs that do
this have been around for a _long_ time (e.g.
[http://udpix.free.fr/index.php?p=about](http://udpix.free.fr/index.php?p=about)
), and having talked to some people who have tried them in their repair shops
on customer's monitors overnight, it's more likely that pixels which were
stuck in the first place are either truly stuck, or intermittent ones that
come and go due to minor fluctuations in pressure and heat, and that those
claiming to have theirs "fixed" by this program might just be because they
left their monitor on long enough that the small temperature increase induced
by the cycling was enough to close an intermittent connection.

Those that can truly be fixed with slight pressure/"massaging" can also be
similar - intermittent electrical faults - or foreign matter/voids in the
liquid crystal itself.

------
bcook
I had a stuck pixel on this very Nexus 7. It stayed red for a few days as I
played some 24hr YouTube vids that used the exact same principle. After ~2
days, no wonky pixel. Honestly, I think it was temp fluctuation, but
whatever... it is fixed. :)

I have no stuck pixels currently and I try to forget the whole experience as I
might have almost junked the N7 because of my annonying Jr-OCD.

------
serf
having used these type of programs for years, I like that your allows
targeting a specific screen area rather than full-screen snow. Keeps the
headaches down. Thanks.

------
wingerlang
That's a great way to keep people 'looking' at ads for 10+ minutes.

And if it works, cool. I never had a dead pixel as far as I remember.

~~~
cordite
They took great care to make sure the ads were unobstructed.

My observation of the noise box is that it doesn't appear to be tuned for
retina screens and it seems to be a 5x5 box where each cell has the tame
square texture.

Gave me a head ache staring at it for about two minutes though.

~~~
wingerlang
> They took great care to make sure the ads were unobstructed.

Definitely. My comment was not a sarcastic "they just want ad views", it was a
genuine compliment. Good for fixing a screen as well as getting "extended" ad
views.

------
thexa4
The pixels in the image don't seem to be the same size as the pixels in my
retina display, would this influence the results?

~~~
mherkender
Maybe.

If the pixels are being interpolated they'll be less likely to be completely
white or completely black. I'm not sure how much that matters, but if you're
going to leave this site on for a while it seems like you might as well go to
the effort of turning off pixel scaling.

------
itistoday2
How do pixels become "stuck" in the first place? What is the mechanism by
which this happens, and how does this technique fix it?

~~~
milkworsethan
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defective_pixel#Stuck_versus_d...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defective_pixel#Stuck_versus_dead_pixels)

~~~
itistoday2
I had read that, and it didn't really answer my question.

